# Happy days......^_^



## yeni (Jul 5, 2016)

Each year, 

  And Muslims all over the world to the health and happiness

  Eid-Al-Fitr is one of the major holidays of Islam. It comes at the end of the holy month of Ramadan and celebrates the end of the fasting. The holiday comes on the first day of the 10th month in the Islamic lunar calendar.

  Because the month of Ramadan is all about fasting, Eid-Al-Fitr is all about NOT fasting. During Ramadan, Muslims have not eaten while the Sun is in the sky. On Eid-Al-Fitr, they celebrate the end of Ramadan with a sweet snack and then get ready for a day of celebration.

  On this day, Muslims are encouraged to dress in their best clothes and attend a special Eid prayer at their neighborhood mosque. Before the prayer begins, Muslims make an alms payment (the Zakat al Fitr) Corner of the five pillars of Islam
  Such as prayer and fasting
  Take money from the rich and the poor are given
  Thereby achieving social solidarity in Islam

  for the month of Ramadan, in the form of food or its cash equivalent. This food and / or money is then distributed to the poor. After the special religious service, the focus turns to gift-giving. Children are given many gifts. Women get gifts from their loved ones. Also on this day, people are encouraged to settle feuds or disputes, especially those between family members.

  Eid Al-Fitr means "Feast of Fast-Breaking." It is often celebrated during three days, with the first day marking the end of Ramadan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5Uzc_G542E


  NATIVE DEEN -- Small Deeds

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsajQjLxut4



  eid al fitr--DR Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w_ztz2yGe0



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx7uj-yFpC0

  Eid is celebration. Fitr comes from the word fitrah, meaning natural.

  Yes, Ramadhan will end shortly, at 6.15 am and we muslims will celebrate EidulFitri. But using the word 'celebration' gives a wrong idea to non-muslims. It's not partying. We are celebrating with praises of God. And we can eat as usual once more, coming back to the natural way of things. Hence, the name Fitrah.

  Enjoy your holidays people


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oArYE4PaXX8&playnext=1&list=PL0B60706D0B772AC5&feature=results_video


  The occasion is Eid ul-Fitr which means 'festivity of breaking the fast'...

      It is the celebration after the fast of the month of Ramadan... Ramadan is the month of the Quranic revelation, Muslims use this month to reconnect to the Quran and build a stronger relationship with Allah. This is achieved by fasting from food and s-exual activities with one's spouse during the daylight hours, refraining from foul and shameless language and actions, increased acts of charity to the less fortunate, reciting the word of God Etc...

      We learn self restraint against our permitted human desires and hopefully would build stronger restraint against desires that are not permissible.

      Basically making a stronger effort to be the best you can be and come out a better human being at the end... It is like a training course for the muslim... At the end of the course, we get our certificate and a feast... We repeat the training course once every year..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS1cm2Nlbtc&feature=player_embedded

  During Eid celebration for Muslims
  Differs from non-Muslim celebration

  Not adultery - not drinking alcohol - not for committing sins
  But

  First thanks to God through the Eid prayer
  Then
  Wear the best clothes

  Visit neighbors and friends and uphold the ties of kinship
  Exchanging gifts
  And enjoy the beautiful in public places
  And enjoy the happy days

  Enjoy life
  allah guide you to Islam#!
  Jazakal-lah akhir

  And also if one goes to a congregational place then there is no other{sunnah} prayer before the two Rakaats of Eid prayer meaning one just sits down the congregational place and continues with the Takbeer without performing any form of sunnah prayer{Qabliyah}.But if one prays in a Mosque then one is recommended to greet the mosque with two greeting-of-the-mosque Rakaats.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eS1cm2Nlbtc



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqzJ-CX1AcY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmQhIdwMSmo




  مفاهيم خاطئة عن الاسلام - العشرون سؤال الشائعة عن الاسلام في ذهن غير المسلم- ذاكر نايك 

  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ij2ifshu_E4[/FONT]


----------



## charley (Jul 5, 2016)

..another day of Islamic justice , chopping off some kids hand ..   [gotta love the gentle Islamic love]






...  chopping a man's head off with his hands tied behind his back is a Islamic staple...   










































































.....   ah yes !!   Islam


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 7, 2016)

all these cunts should be NUKED, give those fuckwits Gillary and Thrump the codes and the keys, and make these cunts shadows


----------



## yeni (Jul 10, 2016)

There are many Prophetic narrations which clarify the days that are desirable for a Muslim to fast; they are as follows:



  Six days from the month of Shawwaal: Abu Ayyoob Al ?Ansaari may Allaah be pleased with him narrated that the Prophet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) said: ?He who fasts Ramadan and follows it with six days of Shawwaal, this is as if he fasted for the whole year.? [Ahmad, Abu Daawood and At-Tirmithi]

  Three days of every month: Abu Hurayrah and Abu Tharr may Allaah be pleased with them said: ?TheProphet sallallaahu `alayhi wa sallam ( may Allaah exalt his mention ) advised us never to quit (praying) the two Rak'ahs of Ad-Dhuha, and the Witr (prayer) before going to bed (at night); and to fast three days of every month. It is desirable if these days are the thirteenth, fourteenth and fifteenth days (of each lunar month).? [Muslim]

  الرد على ادعاء تأليف القرآن من اجل ارباح مادية - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0tbnarkhB8



  لماذا يطلب المسلمون مني اعتناق الاسلام؟ - ذاكر نايك Zakir Naik 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9WjsxARlGo#t=90.907665


  عبدالله كريشان - الشيخ الدكتور ذاكر نايك ودعوة غير المسلمين للإسلام 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXqWYVAdUUo


----------



## XYZ (Jul 19, 2016)

Negged.......again.  You're about as original as Beiber.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jul 20, 2016)

Ban this pro-Muslim prick... Fucking religion of violence and hate... Disgusting race of Sand Nigs...


----------



## Mish (Jul 21, 2016)

OP
Ur point?


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 21, 2016)

i agree, this vile piece of shit needs to be banned, when will people realise that this murderous pieces of shit are killing in the name of peace


----------



## Watson (Jul 25, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> all these cunts should be NUKED, give those fuckwits Gillary and Thrump the codes and the keys, and make these cunts shadows



not one of them mentioned "throat fucking" someones kids, lets nuke you first fuckface!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------



## XYZ (Aug 8, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> i agree, this vile piece of shit needs to be banned, when will people realise that this murderous pieces of shit are killing in the name of peace



If we banned everyone who everyone disliked, you'd be banned daily.  GICH.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Aug 8, 2016)

So is saying the word negged actually do anything or is it similat to saying "liked"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2016)

johnsonl3872 said:


> So is saying the word negged actually do anything or is it similat to saying "liked"
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




..... that's always been XYZ's mode of operating .....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2016)

still no tits


----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> still no tits




... she doesn't even read our posts....  she's got us on 'pay no mind'.......     ....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 8, 2016)

well if she isnt going to interact than her posts are just spam and that account should be deleted


----------



## charley (Aug 8, 2016)

she was posting in another forum here at IronMag , not AG , that other lame post 'You think it's ok but Noooooooo....'it was moved into AG by one of the mods ..  that's how I remember it anyhow ... so we put up with her religious rants[stupid beliefs],but it's unfair to AG guys because we don't shove our[stupid beliefs] down her throat ...I posted a lot of 'gory muslin violence' muslim on muslim violence, always muslim women, but Yeni never replied to defend or support 'muslim violence'...  she lives in England protected with all human rights & freedom of speech....she has Noooooooooooo fucking idea how lucky she is....
[h=3][/h]


----------

